# "Tour of Duty" (1987-1990)



## FortYorkRifleman (19 Aug 2015)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092468/

Anyone remember or know of this show? I used to watch the re-runs as a kid when History Channel aired it back in the early 2000's. I still remember how much I loved it and am in the process of buying it on DVD. If you like Vietnam era media this is a must see. I don't know of many other TV shows, none in fact, that covered Vietnam.


----------



## Remius (19 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092468/
> 
> Anyone remember or know of this show? I used to watch the re-runs as a kid when History Channel aired it back in the early 2000's. I still remember how much I loved it and am in the process of buying it on DVD. If you like Vietnam era media this is a must see. I don't know of many other TV shows, none in fact, that covered Vietnam.



MASH, although set in the Korean War was more a statement about Vietnam. 
China Beach

And the A-team were framed in Vietnam.  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> . . .  I don't know of many other TV shows, none in fact, that covered Vietnam.



There were many in my youth . . . it was called the evening news, however the soundtrack for "Tour of Duty" was slightly better.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (19 Aug 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> There were many in my youth . . . it was called the evening news, however the soundtrack for "Tour of Duty" was slightly better.



Fair enough I should have specified what I meant. I always loved the end theme for the show. It's been about 12 or 13 years since I've heard it but I still remember it. And that show was my first introduction to The Rolling Stones as the song "Paint It Black" was used as the opening theme


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Aug 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> There were many in my youth . . . it was called the evening news, however the soundtrack for "Tour of Duty" was slightly better.



Interesting side note on the soundtrack for this show:
When it was originally aired in the late 80s it had a completely different soundtrack than when it started being aired as re-runs in the late 90s and 2000s and released on dvd.

The different networks and dvd companies were unable/unwilling to secure the rights to so many dozens of hit songs that they actually scored their own generic music for most of the re-release.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GD6qtc2_AQA


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (19 Aug 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Interesting side note on the soundtrack for this show:
> When it was originally aired in the late 80s it had a completely different soundtrack than when it started being aired as re-runs in the late 90s and 2000s and released on dvd.
> 
> The different networks and dvd companies were unable/unwilling to secure the rights to so many dozens of hit songs that they actually scored their own generic music for most of the re-release.
> ...



Was that the case with Canada's airing on History Channel? I remember the theme song "Paint It Black" being used in all episodes along with some other tunes from that era with which the show took place.


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Was that the case with Canada's airing on History Channel? I remember the theme song "Paint It Black" being used in all episodes along with some other tunes from that era with which the show took place.



When it was on history it still had the paint it black opening. It was one of my favourite shows as a kid. I can remember coming home and rushing through my homework so I could watch it when it came on.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Aug 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Interesting side note on the soundtrack for this show:
> When it was originally aired in the late 80s it had a completely different soundtrack than when it started being aired as re-runs in the late 90s and 2000s and released on dvd.
> 
> The different networks and dvd companies were unable/unwilling to secure the rights to so many dozens of hit songs that they actually scored their own generic music for most of the re-release.
> ...



Unfortunately, that's not uncommon.  WKRP in Cincinnati has the same problem with its reruns and DVDs.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Aug 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that's not uncommon.  WKRP in Cincinnati has the same problem with its reruns and DVDs.



You will find it all the time on Netflix as well. Especially intro theme songs being changed because Netflix couldn't secure the rights. 
Cheers has its original song, but married with children had to lose its Sinatra intro.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (20 Aug 2015)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> When it was on history it still had the paint it black opening. It was one of my favourite shows as a kid. I can remember coming home and rushing through my homework so I could watch it when it came on.



At that time it was, to me, the best theme song ever. I had no idea at the time who The Rolling Stones were.

I still remember the ending of each episode where you'd see the guys walking off in the sunset in formation... brings back great memories and look very much to experiencing it again


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Was that the case with Canada's airing on History Channel? I remember the theme song "Paint It Black" being used in all episodes along with some other tunes from that era with which the show took place.



Not initially, but later on, they went to all sound-alikes; the dvds are the same way, sadly. at least mine are


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2016)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Interesting side note on the soundtrack for this show:
> When it was originally aired in the late 80s it had a completely different soundtrack than when it started being aired as re-runs in the late 90s and 2000s and released on dvd.
> 
> The different networks and dvd companies were unable/unwilling to secure the rights to so many dozens of hit songs that they actually scored their own generic music for most of the re-release.
> ...



Interesting I heard they had the same isues with trying to get China Beach into synidaction and/or released on DVD. it is out now butht he box sets are astronomical in price.


----------

